# Avacado Bravado: Accidents Happen



## Consul (Jul 3, 2005)

Have you ever put too much of one ingredient in a concoction you've made many times before? I just did. In this case, the concoction was guacamole, and the too-much ingredient was lime juice.

You see, I usually don't get the opportunity to use fresh limes in my cooking, so I end up going for the bottled RealLime stuff, which is okay, but at times I swear is neither real nor lime. So today, I came away from the store with three limes, two haas avacados, and a dream.

Imagine my surprise when I found out that two limes can produce way too much juice for two avacados to handle.

So, after adding all of my other ingredients (some mayonnaise, some good salsa, some fresh-cracked white pepper, and some salt), I ended up with a way-too-sour guacamole. So what's a guy to do?

Did you know Barbados produces 60,000 tons of sugar a year? As luck would have it, I happened to have some in my pantry, and in the same way that sugar can reduce the acidity of a tomato sauce, I thought, maybe it would help here, too.

And you know what? The concoction I ended up with was not unpleasant at all. In fact, I see myself wanting to experiment with this idea of adding sweetness to guacamole in the future.

What I ended up with today I'm calling Lime-Ade Guacamole, because that's what it tastes like. I'm sure it could use some refining, but all in all, I find it interesting.

So this has me thinking about using things like orange juice in guacamole, just to add a pleasant sweet element. I think it's worth the time to experiment with it a little.


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2005)

Interesting experiment, Darren...
While Guacamole doesn't have mayonnaise, the infamous Avocado Dip does.
Generally speaking, when you have one avocado mashed, you'll want to add possibly 1 tsp of lime juice, and then taste.
It's nice that you stumbled on the sweetness that avocado can handle. It is, afterall a fruit! And a fabulous one at that.
 Here's a really really tasty recipe for you to try:
Avocado Pie
(My kids call it "Kermit Pie")

1 Ripe Avocado, smashed
2 Pkgs. Cream Cheese
Juice of 1 lemons
1Tbsp. Lemon zest
(opt) 1-3 drops green food coloring
1 can Eagle Brand Milk
chopped pecans (about 1/2 cup)

Use a shortbread-style pie shell (Keebler makes one).
In a large bowl, mix first 5 ingredients till smooth. Sprinkle 1/2 of the pecans on the bottom of the piecrust. Pour in the avo mix and top with remaining nuts. Chill till set up.


----------



## Consul (Jul 3, 2005)

Thank you for that recipe. I'll definitely have to give it a try sometime.

I've actually never made a guacamole (okay, avacado dip) that didn't use mayonnaise. It adds a creaminess that the avacados themselves seem to lack. I generally don't use very much. Just enough to give a good lube job. 

If I were to try the Lime-Ade recipe again, I would use a little less lime juice and premix the sugar with the juice so it dissolves into the mixture nicely. I think it has potential to be a great recipe.


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2005)

You could also make a very concentrated simple syrup and then add lime juice to make your sweet lime-aid taste 
keep going on those recipes!


----------

